# the KJV was mis translated when put into english



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

did the miss translation of the BIble doom all these souls to he11..

Thou shall not commit adultery, the not was left out and added later..

what would be the effects of this?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> did the miss translation of the BIble doom all these souls to he11..
> 
> Thou shall not commit adultery, the not was left out and added later..
> 
> what would be the effects of this?



No affect.  The KJV was jokingly referred to as the "sinner's Bible" because of the mistake.  It was corrected in the next edition.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> No affect.  The KJV was jokingly referred to as the "sinner's Bible" because of the mistake.  It was corrected in the next edition.



what is the official edition of the bible so i know where to reference and quote please
i thought it was KJV


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> what is the official edition of the bible so i know where to reference and quote please
> i thought it was KJV



There is no "official" version.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> There is no "official" version.



well who is right?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

they man received a message from God living in sin, would have meant his seed carrys a bad trait.. rotten fruit,, 

raping,killing,child abuse, murder,


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> well who is right?



About what?

And remember to tread lightly.  The "Bible version" topic is strictly forbidden.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

if you do not believe in God or the Devil a simple i don't know would do us a great service.. 

Until you've proved your Faith or tested it and truly believe then theirs no reason to say one way or the other..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

please forgive me if i do tread on anyone please don't hold it against me i'm fighting for good..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i'll give you whatever to forgive me.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> About what?
> 
> And remember to tread lightly.  The "Bible version" topic is strictly forbidden.



never mind,i will end up in trouble for asking the wrong question...i don't have anymore strikes leftNo No:


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by centerpin fan View Post
> And remember to tread lightly. The "Bible version" topic is strictly forbidden.





hummdaddy said:


> never mind,i will end up in trouble for asking the wrong question...i don't have anymore strikes leftNo No:


Even in here? I see a sticky about it in the Spiritual forum that seems to be specific to it? No sticky here though.
I don't think there would be any arguments from the A/As about which one is right


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

its okay ask away Avatar its okay they don't mind, i've been here before..


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 12, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> if you do not believe in God or the Devil a simple i don't know would do us a great service..
> 
> Until you've proved your Faith or tested it and truly believe then theirs no reason to say one way or the other..



my god and devil are on a whole nother level than your bible goes into....

it does touch base on it with " we made man in our own image" though


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i understand but what side do you stand>?

do you wish the sinners bible on the world?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

Have you mistranslated your own heck into being in darkness?

if heaven is here then why bring it down?


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> its okay ask away Avatar its okay they don't mind, i've been here before..



They sure do.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by 1222DANO View Post
> Thou shall not commit adultery, the not was left out and added later..


I didnt know that. That's a heck of a place for a printing error/mistranslation!


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

okay can i send you some info on what i've prayed to God about? and the answers he's given me..


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Even in here? I see a sticky about it in the Spiritual forum that seems to be specific to it? No sticky here though.
> I don't think there would be any arguments from the A/As about which one is right



As I understand it, it applies to the entire SF.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i can help we can change or plant a seed of knowledge to better the world for our children,


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm a believer and i'm willing to change i'll admit we we're wrong.. i see now.. my eyes are open...


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm truly humble...


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> As I understand it, it applies to the entire SF.


You may be right. Wouldn't want to see any of you guys get spanked over it. However I would certainly hope the subject of WHY there are different versions could be discussed if everyone stayed away from which was one was right or wrong.
Sure seems like a stick your head in the sand kind of rule though.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 12, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> You may be right. Wouldn't want to see any of you guys get spanked over it. However I would certainly hope the subject of WHY there are different versions could be discussed if everyone stayed away from which was one was right or wrong.
> Sure seems like a stick your head in the sand kind of rule though.



Some people can't play nice.  Search the archives, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> did the miss translation of the BIble doom all these souls to he11..
> 
> Thou shall not commit adultery, the not was left out and added later..
> 
> what would be the effects of this?





> what would be the effects of this


Interesting question. I would have to guess anybody with a lick of common sense would know its simply an error. However it cant be denied that there are those fundamentalist types who say it says what it says.
Would be interesting to know the factual answer to this question.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i promise give me time we'll sleep on it.. i'll show you tommorrow..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

what time.. Bout 8 or what


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

if i make a mistake i'll correct myself as soon as i can.. i'm only man i will mess up, but will sleep and pray for knowledge on how to handle.. i'll rest and be ready


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Some people can't play nice.  Search the archives, and you'll see what I mean.


Oh yeah I know why the reason for the rule. By stick your head in the sand I mean instead of dealing with the people who cant play nice we just wont talk about it instead. I mean I could tell you why I follow hockey instead of football without calling you a moron. And if I did then I should be dealt with appropriately.
Seems like a rule meant only to hide the division from other eyes. That's a sad reason if true.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i'm sorry,,,i'll wash your feet whatever you want i don't care i wanna help you see..


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i'll admit i'm not pure but i have truly learned my lesson.. i've been burned by the flames of he11, i know the pain..


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 12, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i'm sorry,,,i'll wash your feet whatever you want i don't care i wanna help you see..


I respect your effort. Despite that being what a Christian is commanded to do, we don't see much of that in here.
Probably because most of the Atheists/Agnostics here were once Christians who are not going back and the Christians here already know that. Refreshing to see a Christian give it a shot though.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 12, 2013)

i know the pain but should the rest of the world, if we could heal it.. 

lets rest on it and give it time.


----------



## jmharris23 (Dec 13, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> You may be right. Wouldn't want to see any of you guys get spanked over it. However I would certainly hope the subject of WHY there are different versions could be discussed if everyone stayed away from which was one was right or wrong.
> Sure seems like a stick your head in the sand kind of rule though.



You can discuss the WHY as long as that discussion doesn't devolve into one of condemnation over another persons personal choice of a bible version. 

Unfortunately the threads discussing WHY typically to go south eventually.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i'll walk away from any opposition to my beliefs


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Isaiah 1:18
King James Version (KJV)
18 Come now, and let us reason together, saith the Lord: though your sins be as scarlet, they shall be as white as snow; though they be red like crimson, they shall be as wool.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> You can discuss the WHY as long as that discussion doesn't devolve into one of condemnation over another persons personal choice of a bible version.
> 
> Unfortunately the threads discussing WHY typically to go south eventually.


Understood. I guess its a topic that can really cause some people to lose their mind much like the "dogs roaming my lease" subject.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

exactly why do people always come to the verge of reason then deny it?


----------



## 660griz (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> exactly why do people always come to the verge of reason then deny it?



Afraid to go to he11. So, they believe 'Justin Case'.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> exactly why do people always come to the verge of reason then deny it?


You are going to have to clarify your question. When you say the "verge of reason" do you mean believing or not believing?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

660griz said:


> Afraid to go to he11. So, they believe 'Justin Case'.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> exactly why do people always come to the verge of reason then deny it?



Satan and blindness.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

the REASON your here.. the seed of goodness.. not iniquity.. your not here to make money or buy things your most valuable thing is time..


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i'm truly humble...



That's a humble thing to claim.


----------



## HawgJawl (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> okay can i send you some info on what i've prayed to God about? and the answers he's given me..



Please allow me to ask you once more;  Does God speak to you?


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

Why don't you answer that for yourself? 

Thats the answer your truly looking for, I can't explain and yet you question..


----------



## HawgJawl (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Why don't you answer that for yourself?
> 
> Thats the answer your truly looking for, I can't explain and yet you question..



The answer for me is NO.  God does not speak to me.

From a few of your posts, it appeared as though God might be talking to you.  That is why I ask?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

He did say God answered him, that suggests communication to me...


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> Why don't you answer that for yourself?
> 
> Thats the answer your truly looking for, I can't explain and yet you question..



This type of response is why I think this joker is trolling.   Can anyone be this incoherent and still find the power button on the computer??????


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe he's downloading the latest podcast right now, and that's why he's been silent for a while...


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

power button,haha,if when god decides to turn you off you will be sorry,me I am turned on by gods power, power rangers are kinda like god cause they fight evil but big battery companies are the real evil for what they cost, charge your hearts and get zapped by the lord. You will see


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

bullethead said:


> power button,haha,if when god decides to turn you off you will be sorry,me I am turned on by gods power, power rangers are kinda like god cause they fight evil but big battery companies are the real evil for what they cost, charge your hearts and get zapped by the lord. You will see



By George, you've discovered the Python code behind his posts.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

i'm just a good ol boy i'm not a techknowledgey  freak, 

I'm not gonna be sorry when God takes me, i lived through heaven,married my heaven,had my heaven, God owes me nothing..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Heaven is on earth, now?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i'm just a good ol boy i'm not a techknowledgey  freak,
> 
> I'm not gonna be sorry when God takes me, i lived through heaven,married my heaven,had my heaven, God owes me nothing..



Enjoy it. I am glad you are happy.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 13, 2013)

1222DANO said:


> i'm just a good ol boy i'm not a techknowledgey  freak,
> 
> I'm not gonna be sorry when God takes me, i lived through heaven,married my heaven,had my heaven, God owes me nothing..


I like that DANO. I think its true that "heaven" can be right here on earth. Atheists/Agnostics have that same philosophy.


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 13, 2013)

I might have a book if the power of iniquity doesnt take it


----------

